# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Retevis RB618 PMR 446

## ioanniskar

Ολοκαίνουριο, δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί καθόλου.

Πήρα κατά λάθος 1 τεμάχιο αντί για ζευγάρι και το δίνω στην ίδια τιμή που έχει από Κίνα.

Πληρωμή με κατάθεση και αποστολή σαν δέμα ή παραλαβή από Πάτρα.

€19 + έξοδα αποστολής

----------

